# what are you doing right now ?



## Lin19687 (Sep 28, 2018)

I am waiting for oils to cool so I am sitting here eating a warm Coffee cake muffin with Cranberry/orange juice and listening to Pandora.  Phil Collins 'Throwing it all away" is on  love this song.... excuse my loud of key singing 

What are YOU doing Right Now ?


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

Impatiently waiting for noon so I can go home for lunch and cut soap. (I live 7 minutes from the office) In the next 30 minutes I will be studiously avoiding work but yet doing just enough that it looks like I'm doing something...


----------



## Misschief (Sep 28, 2018)

I am contemplating going out to pick up a chicken so I can make some healing chicken soup. I have a nasty head cold, home sick today, feeling absolutely miserable. And it's my husband's birthday.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 28, 2018)

Waiting for the voting on CNN or MSNBC .


----------



## Misschief (Sep 28, 2018)

Soup made... it will simmer for the next couple of hours. Now, I'm not sure. I'd love to make some bath bombs but I feel like crap. Maybe a bath would be a better idea.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 28, 2018)

Working through finalizing a $225 million deal and waiting for signature approvals to come through. 
I know, my life is sooo exciting! (LOL we need a sarcasm font!) I wish I was at home creating. 

However, my new refrigerator will be delivered tomorrow so that's fun!  

Oh and all my Columbus oils came last week, and I'll finally have time to make up about 200-500 lbs of masterbatched oils and start playing around with new techniques/designs... 



amd said:


> In the next 30 minutes I will be studiously avoiding work but yet doing just enough that it looks like I'm doing something...


haha I do this EVERY DAY. LOL


----------



## loriag (Sep 28, 2018)

Fridays I am off work earlier, so I am at home waiting for my lye/oils to cool. I am making a ombre peach coloured soap scented with Market Peach!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 28, 2018)

Lin- I'm going to safely assume that you meant for your thread title to read, "What are you doing right now?" as opposed to what it says at the moment ("What are you going right now?"), so this is what I'm doing right now: I'm on my way to edit your thread title to say 'doing' instead of 'going'.  Then, I'm going to resize some photos I took of my backyard aero/hydroponic Tower Garden (got her set up 1 week ago today) and post them to a new thread. My seedlings are growing like weeds!


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 28, 2018)

Getting ready to go into the city for a doctor's appointment and to eat lunch.
Edit actually I'm waiting for the rest of the family to get ready


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 28, 2018)

loriag said:


> Fridays I am off work earlier,


I used to work half-day Friday's - it was glorious, and I miss it.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 28, 2018)

I've been craving a grilled cheese sandwich and tomato soup for a week now. So after work today, I went to the grocery store and bought the ingredients to make tomato soup from scratch (canned soup has flour or cornstarch). Homemade tomato soup is different but I'm liking it. And I got my favorite gluten free bread & cheeses so now I'm in grilled cheese heaven!


----------



## amd (Sep 28, 2018)

Watching the clock. 16 minutes and then I can go home.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 28, 2018)

@IrishLass  thank you  In the titles it doesn't show me if I misspelled anything, darn it, I usually double check that too.
Where are the pics ??  I am actually really interested in see that !  

Right now I am about to load up the car for a FM tomorrow.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 29, 2018)

Cut 6 bathces this morning BEFORE COFFEE !
Now I have 96 individual soapies all next me... and one is just not mixing well in my nose  But I want to drink my coffee while it is still... warm


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 29, 2018)

Today I am waiting for our fridge to be delivered, going to do laundry, make masterbatched oils, and make some fall soaps... 

but right now? I'm trying to get motivated to do all that... LOL


----------



## Misschief (Sep 29, 2018)

Just finished a batch of Green Apple bubble scoops. It's the last batch of scoops I can make until my cocoa butter arrives. Now, I'm waiting until Costco opens, another hour or so.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 29, 2018)

Sitting on my butt watching a movie and browsing the net, lol.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 29, 2018)

sitting on my backside crocheting hoodies and obviously reading the forum. Also fighting mom to use her nebulizer machine properly which is a hopeless losing battle.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 29, 2018)

At the gym with the hubby. I'm not working out lol I'm just here to crack the whip and make him train harder.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 29, 2018)

Went to the farmers market and picked up some spaghetti squash and zucchini.  Then grocery shopping now doing laundry and cleaning the bathroom. Tonight going to make sugar scrub labels and some lip balm.


----------



## Loralei (Sep 29, 2018)

Waiting for oils to finish melting, so I can add lye water, then have some lunch!! (It's for HPLS paste).. also waiting on some paste to finish diluting..


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 29, 2018)

Messing around on the internet.
Just wasting time...


----------



## Misschief (Sep 29, 2018)

Watching two pumpkin pies bake. And once they're out of the oven, the apple crisp will go in.


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 30, 2018)

Soaping pots in the dishwasher.

Now I am debating on going to IKEA to get 2 kallax shelves in all the crowds they always have.


----------



## TeresaGG (Sep 30, 2018)

Sick in bed, debating what my stomach might be able to handle.
Edit other than the ginger ale I've been sipping all night


----------



## Lin19687 (Sep 30, 2018)

Saltines.  

going to bed


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Sep 30, 2018)

Coffee and random videos youtube suggest. Expect to end on cats at some point.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 30, 2018)

Eating a mini quiche and thinking about today's market.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 1, 2018)

Coffee and looking at the Calc here.


----------



## amd (Oct 1, 2018)

Waiting for an engineer to get out of a file so I can review it and pass into the lab. Sigh. Seems like a good use of time to read the forum while I wait...


----------



## TeresaGG (Oct 1, 2018)

At a dinner, waiting for everyone else to finish eating.


----------



## Loralei (Oct 1, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Just finished a batch of Green Apple bubble scoops. It's the last batch of scoops I can make until my cocoa butter arrives. Now, I'm waiting until Costco opens, another hour or so.


I hope that this means you're feeling better.. I came home from work today feeling like garbage.. had pumpkin pie and whipped cream for dinner, now its 7:45pm, and I'm in bed with a cup of neo citran..  oh, the excitement that is my life, lol!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 1, 2018)

Loralei said:


> I hope that this means you're feeling better.. I came home from work today feeling like garbage.. had pumpkin pie and whipped cream for dinner, now its 7:45pm, and I'm in bed with a cup of neo citran..  oh, the excitement that is my life, lol!


No, not really. I did go to the doctor today; turns out, I have bronchitis. He gave me 3 days off and I've already booked Thursday and Friday off so I'm off all week. That's the plus side. Downside is I still feel like crap. I do have cough syrup with codeine to take before bed so I'm hoping I'll get some sleep tonight. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Loralei (Oct 1, 2018)

[QUOTE="Misschief, post: 721139, member: 19626"

I hope you feel better soon.[/QUOTE]

Thank you.. I'm sorry to hear of your bronchitis- I hope that you feel better soon, too!


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 4, 2018)

Trying to catch up on SMF


----------



## SeattleMartin (Oct 4, 2018)

Right now? .... Posting here


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 4, 2018)

Counting down the minutes until I can leave work. LOL 41 minutes left. 
However, too bad it's only Thursday - saw this in a meme a couple weeks ago.... 

Thursday. The most useless day of the week. It only exists as a reminder that it's been a really long week, and it's still not over. 

HAHA


----------



## Misschief (Oct 4, 2018)

We just got back from an impromptu picnic. John (DH) got home from work early and asked if I'd had lunch yet. I hadn't. Then, he asked if I wanted to go for an adventure. I said yes. We stopped at A&W to pick up a couple of burgers, then drove out to one of our local beaches where we had our late lunch and a short walk. It was fun.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 4, 2018)

Just got home a little while ago from a run to California Candle Company. Came home with 12 lbs of fragrance some I have used and a couple of new one's I am going to test. Also a couple of his really pretty wax melt melters that are electric. New fragrances are Bayberry, smells delicious out of the bottle with a good definite under fragrance of cinnamon. Second new one is Autumn Leaves with has beautiful apple undertones. Hopefully next week I can get them poured.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 7, 2018)

Coffee and thinking of going out in the woods for a walk


----------



## Misschief (Oct 7, 2018)

Coffee. Put a load in the washer. I'll have a shower once the washer's done. Market day today.


----------



## TeresaGG (Oct 7, 2018)

Dinner is in the oven.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 7, 2018)

Wrapping soap and watching a documentary on the Salem Witch trials. Ive been fascinated with researching them since I found one of the accused in my family tree.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 7, 2018)

Just finished Thanksgiving dinner with my daughter, 2 grandkids, and daughter's bf. A lot of food was had; a lot of food is left over, and a good time was had by all. Now, it's time to relax.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 7, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Just finished Thanksgiving dinner with my daughter, 2 grandkids, and daughter's bf. A lot of food was had; a lot of food is left over, and a good time was had by all. Now, it's time to relax.



Oh - Happy Belated Thanksgiving to all the Canadians members!!

I'm watching my first Christmas commercial for 2018; Balsam tree company. Oh Bother.  I'm not even in the Halloween spirit yet.


----------



## amd (Oct 10, 2018)

Watching snow fall...


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 10, 2018)

amd said:


> Watching snow fall...


ME TOO! Blech! I do not like it and am not happy about it. ...


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 10, 2018)

BE QUIET YOU 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

la la la la la la

Sitting here trying to find a cheap android gsm phone that will allow updates to Android........


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 10, 2018)

Taking pictures of a possum who wondered into our shed to eat the food we left out of the barn kittens


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 12, 2018)

Eating a Toll House cookie that I made last night


yes...  I just had lunch of chicken, baked beans and mashed .... only cuz I have to go to the gym in an hour and need the food


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Eating a Toll House cookie that I made last night
> 
> 
> yes...  I just had lunch of chicken, baked beans and mashed .... only cuz I have to go to the gym in an hour and need the food


Right now I'm wishing I had a couple of those tollhouse cookies! Lol, yum!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 12, 2018)

Finally making soap


----------



## Sk8rTips (Oct 12, 2018)

Just finished lunch. Signed up for these here forums. About to watch the second half of Blade Runner 2049 (wow that move is LONG and my attention span is...not).


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 13, 2018)

amd said:


> Watching snow fall...



Sorry for you.  But wish I could trade places; in fact this winter I'm considering driving up to the mountains one day when its forecasted to snow. Haven't had the beauty of a snowfall in seven years.

In fact right now I'm enjoying the second, yes second ever thunderstorm in years of living in California. We turned off the lights, lit candles, listened to the rain, watched the lightning, snuggled with the guinea pigs and listened to an old radio program....The Shadow!


----------



## Lesley Susan Madigan (Oct 13, 2018)

Sitting in the local pub with a cold beer, writing my diary and reading this. Toying with trying the goats milk base I got with Dragons blood . If I am doing soap for  xmas presents I need to start soon, got a lot of people to make it for and I need a bar for myself


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 13, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> In fact right now I'm enjoying the second, yes second ever thunderstorm in years of living in California. We turned off the lights, lit candles, listened to the rain, watched the lightning, snuggled with the guinea pigs and listened to an old radio program....The Shadow!



Oh THAT would be lovely !  I guess we are dating ourselves, I am not that old, but remember my grandfather tell us about it and my Dad saying how they would listen to it (he was born in '31 so the later shows).
One of the 1st Movie theater shows I took my son to, he was 4 and begged to go, was The Shadow from 1994.  He loved it.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 13, 2018)

Just took myself out for sushi. Now, it's time to clean up the kitchen (after making a batch of soap and a batch of foaming soap batter) and make a batch of bath bombs. John's boss is in town and she wants 36 bath bombs to take home. I have 36 but not many more.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 13, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Oh THAT would be lovely !  I guess we are dating ourselves, I am not that old, but remember my grandfather tell us about it and my Dad saying how they would listen to it (he was born in '31 so the later shows).
> One of the 1st Movie theater shows I took my son to, he was 4 and begged to go, was The Shadow from 1994.  He loved it.



Well I  definitely middle-aged, but perhaps not as old as you'd think.  I'm family with old radio because of living in the country as a kid  often without a working tv. An AM radio station used to play old programs at night that my sis and I would listen to.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2018)

Market rained out today, so I am now home lining molds and will remake Santa's Pipe, and maybe a couple batches of lavender


----------



## steffamarie (Oct 13, 2018)

Kicking myself for being an out of control FO ho. Bought 6 new FOs from Elements B&B that I didn't need. I have at least 10 in the soap lab that I haven't used yet...I need rehab XD


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Just took myself out for sushi. Now, it's time to clean up the kitchen (after making a batch of soap and a batch of foaming soap batter) and make a batch of bath bombs. John's boss is in town and she wants 36 bath bombs to take home. I have 36 but not many more.


Gotta ask what is foaming soap batter? Maybe I am just being a dummy today.
Getting ready to make a few more batches of soap tonight. All molds are lined but I doubt they will all get filled


----------



## Misschief (Oct 13, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Gotta ask what is foaming soap batter? Maybe I am just being a dummy today.
> Getting ready to make a few more batches of soap tonight. All molds are lined but I doubt they will all get filled


That should be foaming bath butter base, not soap batter.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2018)

Misschief said:


> That should be foaming bath butter base, not soap batter.


Gotcha. I gave up on those since I cannot sell any scrubs to speak of. I went back to using my Cream Soap base formula


----------



## Misschief (Oct 13, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Gotcha. I gave up on those since I cannot sell any scrubs to speak of. I went back to using my Cream Soap base formula


I've given out a few samples to friends and family; so far, the response has been very positive. My daughter even said the sample I gave her rivals her fave, my salt soap bars. I figure I'll give it a try for my Christmas markets to see what kind of response I get.


----------



## Angelique (Oct 14, 2018)

I made a HP with coconut milk,full olive oil, honey for bubbles  and paprikapowder for color
And now I just smelled up the place
Smells like ..not really burned,like a cookie or something
Hope I didn't scorched something
It also looks terrible because I wasn't paying attention...
Gonna watch some YouTube now


----------



## Misschief (Oct 14, 2018)

Recovering after John's boss' visit. She came to buy bath products and she did! $160 worth! I guess I can put up with her.


----------



## Angelique (Oct 14, 2018)

That is amazing!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2018)

Got home from picking up 25 lbs of shea butter and 5 lbs of ABS soap, transferred the shea to it's pail,. I am cooking dinner now then will cut the ABS soap and masterbatch NaOH and KOH so I am ready to soap tomorrow. Hopefully I am masterbatching NaOH, I am afraid to look in the pail since I know I am really low.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 16, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Well I  definitely middle-aged, but perhaps not as old as you'd think.  I'm family with old radio because of living in the country as a kid  often without a working tv. An AM radio station used to play old programs at night that my sis and I would listen to.


haha,  I am 50 and growing up we had a house in VT, no tv and some radio.  So I would be in the same boat   I miss those days.  We would drink Hot tea (in cold weather) and listen to Radio and play board games.... Life, Monopoly, cards, yatsee, backgammon --- Who plays Backgammon any more ??

I am having coffee, waiting on DD so I can drop her off to school........ then I need to bevel, label and move Soap to boxes for this weekend..... there are like 45 boxes, with 16 bars in each (well about 80% have that many).  Someone was giving away USPS boxes on Craigs list.  Poor guy, had the ad up for about a Month so I said I could take them.  Turns out they are Perfect and hold 22 of my bars.  Here are some of them, 12 are already full.


----------



## amd (Oct 16, 2018)

Donuts and coffee.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 16, 2018)

I"m wondering why I came to work. LOL I was not feeling well yesterday afternoon/evening and even emailed my boss (he's in Singapore and we were supposed to have a vc meeting last night at 7 that got all messed up) anyway, this morning I woke up late, and thought long and hard about it, decided to come to work, and now I'm wondering why I'm here. LOL I still don't feel 100%, and it's a slow day, but I rode the bus, so I'm basically stuck here until my normal quitting time. {sarcastic thumbs up} haha


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 16, 2018)

Heading out to pick up a bag of lye and some packaging supplies. I am a little ticked today that my $47 50lb bag went up to $62.50. That is a big increase and I am going to talk to them and see if I can get a better price with 100 lbs


----------



## steffamarie (Oct 16, 2018)

Waiting (somewhat) patiently for my PKO to get here so I can experiment with my salt bar recipe. I've seen people on here try it with 100% PKO and they got very little lather so I'm gonna do 50% CO still and sub just 35% of it out for PKO. I've heard PKO is a little gentler so I'm hoping I can cut my SF back to 15%. Tomorrow I've got some new FOs coming because I'm out of control!!!!!!!!!

I'm also waiting for the Roto Rooter guys to get here and get my drain unclogged! God knows how long it's been since someone did any maintenance on these pipes. This house is nearing 90 years old and I've heard from our neighbors that the owner (we rent) is not the most pleasant man nor the most responsible. Fortunately, we can still use the toilet and take quick showers - but no dishes and no laundry until we get this fixed.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Heading out to pick up a bag of lye and some packaging supplies. I am a little ticked today that my $47 50lb bag went up to $62.50. That is a big increase and I am going to talk to them and see if I can get a better price with 100 lbs



I had the same thing happen with a local supplier a couple years ago.  Went from 50.00 69.50.  Went back to Essential Depot.  They didn't want to work with me.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder.  I have to order Lye from Duda Diesel (in AL) Price with shipping is $105 for a 50# pail.
So I am ordering that now , having coffee and planning my day 

So far it is a good Monday


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 29, 2018)

Taking a mental and physical health day from work. I do have a headache, but needed an extra day to get everything for my show in November done because I'm full on busy next weekend and the show is the next weekend on the 10th and 11th. So I need this extra day.

I need to finish sewing my gift bags, make another case of candles, labeling said candles, and the case I made yesterday. I need to wrap my final soaps I made about 6 weeks ago and label those, and finally take a final inventory of what I will be taking with me to the show. 

I'll probably also make a Christmas soap I've been meaning to make for a while now. That one will be just for us and giveaways to my family for the holiday.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 29, 2018)

Sounds like what I have planned.
Just measured out oils and waiting for Palm to melt a bit so I can do that part... it got cold last night lol
Lye all set, water all set.
Just printed out labels and now I need to label the rest of the salt bars and cured soap and box them up.
Plan on some batches later this afternoon.


----------



## amd (Oct 29, 2018)

Wishing I were at home.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 29, 2018)

Kicking myself and getting ready to take a nap. I mis-measured and CUT  a lot of my fabric wrong for my gift bags and now have to start all over. Luckily I can turn the fabric into something else, but right now I'm mad and frustrated with myself so am going to bed. I probably won't have them done in time for my show, but whatever, I'm too irritated to even care right now.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 29, 2018)

Hiding in a bedroom while people grind 1/4 inch  of dried glue off of the slab in 4 rooms and 2 hallways.  The dust is insane.

If you ever re-floor your house - never pick flooring that needs to be glued.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 29, 2018)

Just got back from dropping my truck off to find out why it's leaking coolant, and to get it fixed (we suspect water pump is on its last legs), and now I'm sitting down in front of the computer enjoying a smoothie made with lots of greens from my garden and reading the forum.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 29, 2018)

Just logged out of work 2 hours later than normal for the 5th day in the last week.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 29, 2018)

Eating Cheese/ Ham/ Bacon Omelet made with eggs from my Chickens


----------



## Orchidgirl (Oct 30, 2018)

Watching a kid movie with my toddlers while hoping that the sound of a big truck coming down my street that I hear is the UPS guy with my most recent Brambleberry order! A girl can dream, right? LOL


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ohh tomorrow is my UPS order of FO's !!  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

Contemplating labeling and shrink wrapping my sugar scrubs for my show Saturday.  Waiting for my pot roast, carrots and potatoes to finish in the instant pot.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Oct 31, 2018)

Debating between drinking the las glass of wine... or save it for a soap. Its been sitting there for a few days.


----------



## zolveria (Nov 8, 2018)

I am  happy i made  GLS  patiently waiting for my second batch of liquid soap to turn to vaselinish like.. 
the first one is just actng wierd never turned to vaseline stayed white ? ph meter read 6.8 ph trip its dark  pink.
toungue test zaps a little ... and water look semi clear.. but this is the first time i made LS soap.. figured i try since it not much different from MP soap ?


----------



## TeresaGG (Nov 8, 2018)

Heating tv dinners.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 8, 2018)

Waiting for my husband to get home (it's 7 p.m. here). We're expecting that white stuff that falls from the sky in the winter and he's getting things squared up at work. When the white stuff flies, his work season is over.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 9, 2018)

Trying to get DD out the door for school... and I have to drive her


----------



## earlene (Nov 9, 2018)

Wondering why my husband isn't awake yet.  Maybe I should go check on him.  It's a strange phenomena.  One husband died (this was over 30 years ago now) and I often think my current husband might die in his sleep and I have to go check if he is still breathing.  It's kind of macabre, but there it is.

ETA:  He's snoring, so he's alive.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 9, 2018)

While that has not happened to me, it is always a fear of mine. But I am no longer married. lol


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 9, 2018)

Right now I'm wishing I could leave work early for an even longer holiday weekend!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 9, 2018)

Counting down the minutes until the end of the work day so I can get home and work on wrapping and labeling more soap and finalizing details for my first craft fair next weekend!


----------



## earlene (Nov 9, 2018)

Allowing a towel to soak up the water in my freshly washed hair as I read a little here.  I spent much of the day in escapism television watching.  I only showered because I couldn't stand my hair.  I am so tempted to cut it all off.  That's been going on for about 3 months.  I hate dealing with short hair, but the temptation to cut it all off has been plaguing me and I can't seem to shake it.  At my age I don't really want to face dealing with short hair again, although that's also part of it.  My mind tells me old ladies have short hair.  Even my grandma who had super long braids most of her life cut her hair short in the last decade of her life.  I even cut off about 3-5 inches on the bottom before we went to Europe hoping that would make the urge go away, but it has returned for some reason.  It's all so ridiculous.  If I cut it, it will take 10 years to get this long again.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 10, 2018)

FYI, your hair grows even slower as you age so it might not really get that long again 
I had short and long hair on and off again most of my life.
I have a Pixie cut now, not the stick up in the air type. Just long buzz cut in the back and about 3" on top.  My hair is flat and just blends over to the side.  
I was and brush with my fingers and go.......... love it.
Also so easy when I Henna my hair too


----------



## Dawni (Nov 10, 2018)

Getting ready for bedtime hehe
Almost midnight where I am now

By getting ready I mean I'm going through a slew of search words and reading stuff here.. I just got tired of reading "rebatch" and "vinegar" lol


----------



## Loralei (Nov 10, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Waiting for my husband to get home (it's 7 p.m. here). We're expecting that white stuff that falls from the sky in the winter and he's getting things squared up at work. When the white stuff flies, his work season is over.




What does your husband do, and whereabouts are you? We just moved to the Cariboo in BC, and that fluffy white stuff is on it's way soon!!


----------



## Loralei (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm laying in bed, and hubby is making coffee.. going to whip up some soap paste, cp laundry soap, and maybe some wine soap for the holidays... and I also need to make dryer balls, for a craft fair coming up in 2 weeks


----------



## Misschief (Nov 10, 2018)

Loralei said:


> What does your husband do, and whereabouts are you? We just moved to the Cariboo in BC, and that fluffy white stuff is on it's way soon!!


My husband is a gardener. We're in Kelowna, BC. We did have snow yesterday but it didn't last, turned into rain by end of day.


----------



## Loralei (Nov 10, 2018)

Misschief said:


> My husband is a gardener. We're in Kelowna, BC. We did have snow yesterday but it didn't last, turned into rain by end of day.



I was in Kelowna just last weekend! We recently moved to 108 Mile Ranch, from S Delta.. love it up here!!!


----------



## Misschief (Nov 10, 2018)

Loralei said:


> I was in Kelowna just last weekend! We recently moved to 108 Mile Ranch, from S Delta.. love it up here!!!


I've been there! We had friends who lived there and dropped in to see them on our way to Prince George. That's a few years ago, though. I don't think they're there anymore. 

Too bad I didn't know you were in town; we could have met for coffee or something. 

S. Delta? Wow! I'm originally from Abbotsford, lived there for over 35 years.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 10, 2018)

Watching the fires on tv right now. Calif is burning up again


----------



## Misschief (Nov 10, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Watching the fires on tv right now. Calif is burning up again


So devastating!


----------



## earlene (Nov 10, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Watching the fires on tv right now. Calif is burning up again



I know, I am so sorry.  I was telling my husband we should retire to Vermont.  It's high on the list of states we love, progressive and they don't get  wildfires like California.  Maybe I could convince my eldest to move there, too.  I fear him living in fire zones for the rest of his life.  But only if we lived there, too.  He'd probably need help with a move such as that.  But he's now finally totally independent of me, so I should probably leave well enough alone, right?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 10, 2018)

Relaxing and keeping an eye on a batch of soap I made. I've been out of the loop and I realized I need to replace my spatulas, amongst other things.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 11, 2018)

Just got home from my last craft show of the year, getting into my jammies, and trying to keep warm since it's been bitter cold and snowing all day. 

I had the best Saturday I've ever had at a show, but the worst Sunday I've ever had, so ended up with just an average show this weekend,


----------



## Misschief (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm relaxing with a glass of wine after a productive day. I made two batches of bubble scoops for the Christmas markets, made labels for the soaps that still need labels, figured out what I'll be doing with my table, and stitching up 12 handknit face/spa cloths. I also spent some time organizing my spare room, which has become my soaping storage room, because my grandson will be staying here for a week while his Mom and her guy are in Mexico. That's a work in progress... a little every day. I also made a Brown Butter Roasted Banana bread (so good!).


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

Relaxing before going to bed. Have to get up at 4:45 for work. Cleaned out my pantry and all the drawers in the kitchen. Made breakfast and dinner. Had DD and grandkids over, got all the laundry done, changed the sheets, washed all the blankets. I’m exhausted. Didn’t get any soap made though.


----------



## TeresaGG (Nov 12, 2018)

Watching Dr Who on BBC America


----------



## Kimscastles (Nov 12, 2018)

Lesley Susan Madigan said:


> Sitting in the local pub with a cold beer, writing my diary and reading this. Toying with trying the goats milk base I got with Dragons blood . If I am doing soap for  xmas presents I need to start soon, got a lot of people to make it for and I need a bar for myself


Sitting on the side of the bed in the dark reading this.  I have so much work to do but what I want to do is bathe the dog and make a new Soap.  I have blackberry vanilla fragrance. It’s 3:53 am


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 12, 2018)

Waiting for the sun to dry off the shed roof so I can patch it


----------



## Dawni (Nov 13, 2018)

Smoking... Bad I know but it's hard to stop


----------



## amd (Nov 13, 2018)

Dawni said:


> Smoking... Bad I know but it's hard to stop



I feel your pain. I smoked for 20 years (I started at age 15...) and quit cold turkey for 5 years. Last year I broke under the stress of my grandma dying, moving, getting married, adjusting to step-mom life... and started again. I got really sick at the beginning of October and didn't smoke for two weeks, so as long as I already wasn't I decided it was a good time to quit again. But man... it's been tough. I put gas in the car this morning and had to talk myself out of going in and buying a pack.


----------



## earlene (Nov 13, 2018)

Feeling sorry for myself.  Depression. Plus two deaths in the family.  Don't want to go to two funerals/services.  But plan on going to my Uncle Buck's service anyway.  Then I'll spend a few days with my son, DIL & granddaughter if they'll have me.  Of course they will; they have never turned me away.  I think by the time I have spent some time with my granddaughter, I will feel much better.  Then comes Christmas.


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 13, 2018)

Just got home from grocery shopping. Sitting on the couch enjoying a candle and watching Cheers with my boyfriend who took the day off work. I think pizza is in order for lunch. I really love my day off  Too many soap dishes to make soap today, probably...and I'm enjoying this doing nothing far too much to do dishes.


----------



## earlene (Nov 13, 2018)

Trying to convince my husband to get a hearing test before he changes our insurance plan.  Right now hearing aides are covered and if he needs them, it would be good to get them while insurance pays a part.  But he's being belligerent about the co-pay costs.  So I don't know if he's going to keep the appointment I just made for him.  I should get new hearing aids myself since the new insurance wouldn't go into effect until the first of the year.  The new insurance plan won't cover hearing aids, but it will cost us a lot less and our co-pays for doctor visits will actually go down to $10 for the first 10 visits per year.  Neither of us visits a doctor more than 10 times per year, usually, so the savings will be welcome.

In any case, I am not cancelling the appointment as he may stop feeling belligerent in the next week, and I expect he may conclude it is worth while to keep the appointment.  Of course he believes his hearing is perfectly fine, but I'm not sure that's true.  My hearing isn't so I can't be sure if he hears everything as normal or not, but I am confident it isn't as bad as mine.  Still that doesn't mean he shouldn't have it checked.  When he doesn't answer me, is it because he's being an obstinate husband or because he doesn't hear well?  We have got into more than one argument because I can't always hear him and it irritates him so much he just picks a fight.  But I don't know if his hearing is actually impaired or not.


----------



## amd (Nov 13, 2018)

earlene said:


> But I don't know if his hearing is actually impaired or not.



@earlene I don't mean to make light of the situation, because really I do know the struggle. I have diminished hearing in one ear due to an accident 17 years ago. My husband and I were friends/co-workers when this accident happened, but somehow he still forgets. When we first got married my husband and I fought frequently about "not telling him things" when I had very clear memories of telling him. I was questioning his hearing as well as my own. Turns out my husband *is* hearing impaired: He has a condition called "deaf when wife speaks"   I hope that you do get him to that appointment! Good luck my dear!


----------



## earlene (Nov 13, 2018)

earlene said:


> Feeling sorry for myself.  Depression. Plus two deaths in the family.  Don't want to go to two funerals/services.  But plan on going to my Uncle Buck's service anyway.  Then I'll spend a few days with my son, DIL & granddaughter if they'll have me.  Of course they will; they have never turned me away.  I think by the time I have spent some time with my granddaughter, I will feel much better.  Then comes Christmas.



Well I felt badly that none of my brothers was going to be at our step-mother's funeral, so with my husband's help we book me a flight and I'll be going after all.  I'll be leaving on Thursday and returning home the following Thursday (Thanksgiving day.)   Maybe I can see my grandson while there, if his moms haven't already made other plans for the week.  We shall see.

Anyway, now my cell phone isn't working properly.  I can answer but not hear anything.  It's happened a bunch of times today.  It only works properly once after I turn it off and back on again.  I don't have time to get it replaced before I leave, so I don't know how my communication while on this trip is going to go.  Not so well, I suppose.


----------



## earlene (Nov 14, 2018)

I was waiting for my Rhassoul Clay to arrive.  It finally did.  Now I Can go wash my hair and hopefully finish packing.  Plus I am also doing laundry.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 14, 2018)

Right now I'm fuming over dental insurance. I have to laugh otherwise I'd end up punching someone!! LOL


----------



## earlene (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah all insurance is a huge PIA in the US.  I remember when I was a new nurse.  I had the best insurance ever.  Totally covered everything.  My son had several surgeries and all was paid for from our insurance. Fabulous mental health coverage even.  It was unbelievably good insurance.  Why even when my ex-husband's insurance paid their portion and my insurance paid my portion they told me to keep the difference rather than demanding it back.  I checked with them on this on several occasions because I surely didn't want to be charged with defrauding an insurance company.  Now-a-days you're lucky if you can afford insurance to cover anything other than basic health care, and that's pretty darn hard to afford anymore.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 14, 2018)

I work for a large hospital system. I pay over 600.00 a month for my benefits fro my husband and I. That doesn’t include the copay or deductibles when you seek medical or dental or eye care.  We payed 6500 out of pocket this year in copays and deductibles. It’s insane.


----------



## steffamarie (Nov 14, 2018)

Battening down the hatches for the supposed 5-7 inches of snow we're supposed to get overnight. Worked extra today and I'm dog tired. No rest for the weary...back to the grind tomorrow.


----------



## msunnerstood (Nov 14, 2018)

I Just now logged out of work after 12.5 hours and Im getting ready to enjoy an adult beverage and an hour of nobody whining at me.



shunt2011 said:


> I work for a large hospital system. I pay over 600.00 a month for my benefits fro my husband and I. That doesn’t include the copay or deductibles when you seek medical or dental or eye care.  We payed 6500 out of pocket this year in copays and deductibles. It’s insane.


I work for an insurance company and we have the worst benefits of anyone i know. Our Customers have far better coverage. I have a 2800/person deductible  8500 family out of pocket and for heart conditions, back issues etc we have to see certain providers or we have no coverage. not just in network,  but premium in network. My Premiums are 438.00 every two weeks so almost 900/month


----------



## Relle (Nov 15, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I work for a large hospital system. I pay over 600.00 a month for my benefits fro my husband and I. That doesn’t include the copay or deductibles when you seek medical or dental or eye care.  We payed 6500 out of pocket this year in copays and deductibles. It’s insane.



WOW, I thought ours was expensive at $400 a month for two. We have a $500 excess to pay upfront if going into hospital. Dh just eye surgery 2 days ago and when he went to the specialist yesterday he hit him up for a further $500 out of pocket, so that's an extra $1000 just on this surgery . The only advantage I see was dh got to see the specialist the same day they rang up last thursday and he was in Tuesday this week for the op.
At least our dentist doesn't charge out of pocket expenses.


----------



## Kelly Frizzell (Nov 15, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> Kicking myself and getting ready to take a nap. I mis-measured and CUT  a lot of my fabric wrong for my gift bags and now have to start all over. Luckily I can turn the fabric into something else, but right now I'm mad and frustrated with myself so am going to bed. I probably won't have them done in time for my show, but whatever, I'm too irritated to even care right now.


I would love to see your bags. I was thinking about sewing some bags for packaging too, but I cannot seem to decide how I want them. So, if you would not mind sharing your design... but I also understand if you would rather not .


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 15, 2018)

Having Very weak coffee.   guess my gremlins from last night are still here or maybe I should have boiled the water fully and let it sit a bit longer (french press)

@steffamarie how much snow Did you get ?
It's headed our way now


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 15, 2018)

At work waiting to see how much snow we get today.  Calling for 2-3 inches.  Can't believe we're only in the middle of November and have had snow 3 times already.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 15, 2018)

Kelly Frizzell said:


> I would love to see your bags. I was thinking about sewing some bags for packaging too, but I cannot seem to decide how I want them. So, if you would not mind sharing your design... but I also understand if you would rather not .


I don't mind. Here is a pic, (not the best pic). It really is nothing too special, but I like them. There is a ribbon sewn into the top in a draw-string fashion to pull the bag closed and to tie in a knot and bow.
This one will go to my granddaughter because I put the ribbon in upside down. 
But she wanted that material, and since I messed up the ribbon, and she won't care, she gets that one.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 15, 2018)

Heading off to the piano to practice the new piece I just recently started working towards mastering- Bach's Prelude in C-Major from his WTC Book 1.  It's such a beautiful prelude and a joy to play (at least the 21 measures out of 35 that I have locked down into my memory banks so far, lol): 


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaGG (Nov 15, 2018)

I am impatiently waiting for my pumpkin pecan bread to cool enough to try it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 15, 2018)

Right now I'm fighting with Cigna to get reimbursed for dental work I had done in January. I paid for it with my HRA account, was approved in Jan, and now a week ago, they insist that I have to pay that money back to my HRA account. I (bad bad word) HATE Cigna with every fiber of my being.... This BS happens EVERY TIME I try to use my insurance.


----------



## amd (Nov 15, 2018)

Ugh. Insurance. For some reason our dentist has not gotten the message that we have switched insurance. I have been in there three times with our bill and the new insurance card, and yet they keep billing the old insurance company.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 15, 2018)

amd said:


> Ugh. Insurance. For some reason our dentist has not gotten the message that we have switched insurance. I have been in there three times with our bill and the new insurance card, and yet they keep billing the old insurance company.


This is completely the insurance office. They are just the absolute worst!! 

However, I just found out we have a company that liases on our behalf with the insurance company (they just came aboard THIS WEEK - what timing) so I don't have to deal directly with the insurance company like I have been. I sent them my documentation this afternoon and about 5 minutes ago I got an email with my "case worker" and he will take care of everything and I should have my HRA back in tact, and my reimbursements in the mail within the week (so end of November with the holiday next week)


----------



## Sk8rTips (Nov 15, 2018)

Eating one too many snacks while distracting myself from work while browsing the forums / catching up on YouTube vids. There's a new recipe I want to try when I get home...


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dealing with Ins sucks ...

Righht now I am catching up on SFM and then trying to think about what I want to watch on the TV so the Old kitty can lay on my lap for the evening........ oh the things we do for the elderly animals.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 15, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Dealing with Ins sucks ..


It SOOO does - however with our new liaisons, if we ever have problems we just send everything to them, and they deal with them. We'll see how much it actually helps early next week.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 16, 2018)

Checking in on the forum, and then I'm off to try my hand at making a small batch of 'moisturizing' finger nail polish remover with some of my hubby's acetone & some of my glycerin, and a little water, because I don't have any store-bought finger nail polish remover on hand at the moment.......because I normally don't wear nail polish.......... but I ended up going to one of those Color Street nail strip applique parties last weekend with my SIL and I want to remove the press-on sample polish that got applied to my nails there so that I can apply one of the glittery nail strip sets I ended up buying from the hostess.


----------



## earlene (Nov 16, 2018)

Watching CalFire helicopters go back and forth over my brothers house carrying water to put out a fire a mile and a half away from us in the Santa Cruz mountains. They've brought Water tanker planes from o the jurisdictions as well. It started out as a structure fire and has spread to the vegetation.  My SIL & I were gathering persimmons from their tree before that all started haopening, and before that Fed the ducks & chickens. Now I'm concerned since I'll be staying here this week mostly alone.  We will know more as the day progresses, and if there is danger the Fire Dept will notify us.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 16, 2018)

Wishing my HR meeting would have been earlier in the morning or scheduled at some other time. If it were, I would not be here at work, waiting for the day to end and counting down the minutes (still an hour and a half before the meeting and 2.5 hours before I can leave!) 

I just hope they are bringing me good news to where I'll be happy instead of mediocre news where I'll still be frustrated. :/


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 16, 2018)

Going over my list of what I need for a Xmas Church show tomorrow


----------



## amd (Nov 16, 2018)

Still trying to get "who's bringing what" to Thanksgiving sorted out. One sister is insistent that she needs to bring a ham or turkey - I told her not to worry about it, Chris is cooking the turkey this year so it won't be dry. So now she still wants to bring a ham. Just bring the dang corn like I asked you to!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 16, 2018)

Enjoying a smoothie made from my garden greens and frozen fruit. Just before that, I removed my fingernail polish strips with my homemade nail polish remover that I mentioned earlier today, and then gave my nails and cuticles a manicure.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 16, 2018)

shrink wrapping 100 soap wood soap decks. After that I will be filling and labeling lotions, fixing a couple of sugar scrubs. Time is not in my favor because I still have a tremendous amount of packaging and labeling before my Craft Fair starting Friday after Thanksgiving. I lose a lot of time running home to print and fixing 3 meals a day for the parents. Tonight they get fast food hamburgers. That I never do when I am here. Did get my lotion shave soap packaged today.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2018)

Finished two birthday cakes for my grandkids birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 16, 2018)

Those are so cute!!


----------



## earlene (Nov 17, 2018)

A sketchy few hours earlier today.  Not as bad as it sounds, but this is my brother's neighborhood.  I am here this week, except when I go to the funeral.

https://www.facebook.com/slvsteveph...5DKulBM7RMOTYzJZnVhvgxJC7C1EvZt6BFPqjJaVkl7L0


----------



## Misschief (Nov 17, 2018)

earlene said:


> A sketchy few hours earlier today.  Not as bad as it sounds, but this is my brother's neighborhood.  I am here this week, except when I go to the funeral


Just..... just stay safe, Earlene. Around here, we've experienced fires. Please, just stay safe.


----------



## earlene (Nov 17, 2018)

The fire is 60% contained according the CDF last I checked.  I can still smell and see the smoke from the deck, but it's not as bad as yesterday.  My brother's house is not in jeopardy, as far as we were able to determine.  Since they just lost a house in the Paradise fire (Camp Fire as it's called by the CDF and on the news), I am pretty sure they would have done a lot more than just adhere to their plans to drive to Colorado for Thanksgiving without taking precautions with this house and the animals before taking off.  Me being here, notwithstanding.  

What I'm doing right now is laundry.  I moved down to my brother's room from the upstairs office roll-a-way bed and felt I should wash the sheets and so forth.  And I boiled some chicken eggs to make egg salad later.  I am contemplating what next.  I need to shop a bit.  I want my kind of mayonnaise, some veggie bacon, some arugula and some bread.  Plus I forgot my computer mouse, so plan to buy a replacement, which I was going to do anyway, and just had not got around to yet.  And I want to mail a package to another brothers, so the USPS is on the agenda as well.  Tonight I meet up with my grandson and his two moms for dinner.  Over all today is rather laid back.

Since I will be here alone though Wednesday, I may just make soap.  I'd have to buy all the ingredients, though.  I'll check the hardware store in town.  If they have lye, I'll go for it.  If not, then that's off the table.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 17, 2018)

I bought a $10 Apple crumb form the Holiday Fair I did today.  It isn't HUGE, but it IS in the oven and I plan on eating the whole things my self tonight   no one else will eat it and it has Fruit & Oatmeal in it so it is 'good for you'


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 17, 2018)

amd said:


> Still trying to get "who's bringing what" to Thanksgiving sorted out. One sister is insistent that she needs to bring a ham or turkey - I told her not to worry about it, Chris is cooking the turkey this year so it won't be dry. So now she still wants to bring a ham. Just bring the dang corn like I asked you to!


Lol! My sister can't cook and she knows this. So every time there's a family get together, she's in charge of bringing things like paper plates, napkins, paper cups, salad, soda pop, etc. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 18, 2018)

Wishing I had eaten all of the apple crisp, but I didn't   I am sure my belly is happy about it though


----------



## Misschief (Nov 18, 2018)

Waiting until 8:30, when we leave for the market.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 18, 2018)

Laundry


----------



## artemis (Nov 18, 2018)

Working at Youth Group. We recently combined Middle School and High School, so it's a pretty big group!


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 19, 2018)

Debating on taking a shower NOW or a bit later.... also catching up on SMF


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 19, 2018)

Trying to get used to a new email tracking system that went live today and is really more of a PITA than it's worth until all the kinks get worked out. Bleh


----------



## Dennis (Nov 19, 2018)

Weaving a shawl on my 7 foot loom


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 19, 2018)

Eating the last of the Apple Crumb  yummmm.  Now going to Kitchen to make Burritos


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2018)

Cooking dinner for my parents and grandkids before my parents head out in the morning to spend thanksgiving with my sister and her family in Colorado.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 19, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Cooking dinner for my parents and grandkids before my parents head out in the morning to spend thanksgiving with my sister and her family in Colorado.


What part of Colorado? It's cold here now, but at least the sun is shining!! That;s the best part of CO, it can be bitter cold, but the sun shines almost always! We boast 320+ days of sunshine a year here.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 20, 2018)

Watching the snow fall   It was rain just 15 minutes ago


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2018)

jcandleattic said:


> What part of Colorado? It's cold here now, but at least the sun is shining!! That;s the best part of CO, it can be bitter cold, but the sun shines almost always! We boast 320+ days of sunshine a year here.


My sister lives in Parker.  We're in Michigan and it's been cold an snowy already here.   My parents live closer in the upper part of Michigan and they already have 7-8 inches of snow and cold.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 20, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> My sister lives in Parker.  We're in Michigan and it's been cold an snowy already here.   My parents live closer in the upper part of Michigan and they already have 7-8 inches of snow and cold.


Oh okay, yeah, it's snowed here already, but not sure how much Parker has gotten. It's different no matter where you live here as to how much you get. Our winters are usually mild, but our spring snows can be devastating. 
Parker is about a 45 minute drive southeast (ish) of me.


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Lol! My sister can't cook and she knows this. So every time there's a family get together, she's in charge of bringing things like paper plates, napkins, paper cups, salad, soda pop, etc. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ha! I have one sister like that (which is hilarious because she is part owner of a restaurant...) so she is always in charge of bringing rolls (buns) which she gets from the restaurant anyways...


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 29, 2018)

Right at this moment I'm at work working on some documents, listening to _gospel?? _ LOL Not that there is anything wrong with gospel, just not my normal, but my playlist is on random and I guess John Prine has a gospel song.


----------



## earlene (Nov 29, 2018)

I just opened the box of Pine Tar soap I mailed home to myself from California 2 days ago.  Oh, I do really like that smell!  I am actually amazed that mailed from a small town in California, it arrived in the guaranteed 2 days to a small town in Illinois.  Sometimes our small town post office is not quite so efficient, so this was  nice.  But even though I packaged it carefully, there were two or three holes in the box and some of the tape was even torn, making me wonder what kind of treatment this poor box had to endure on it's travels.  Still, the tin of pine tar has not new dents and the soap all appears to be intact.  The book I also packed in the box to fill out the space, is also unharmed, so that's good. 

I will now start reading The President is Missing, by Bill Clinton and James Patterson, lent to be my by brother.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 29, 2018)

Waiting for some airfresheners to dry.  Then going to get DD as I made her NOT be here because Candy Cane is SUPER STRONG


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 29, 2018)

Just finished scenting and filling some bottles, for this weekends Craft Fair, with my Hump Day Lotion. Going to run a few errands, come back and wrap more soap


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 29, 2018)

Making labels for air fresheners.  Have to fiddle around what I want and how I can get it to fit on the page lol


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 30, 2018)

Just put my printer back together after fixing it. Yeah, I can still take things apart and put back together. Just wish I had the patience to fix the 2 computers I have downstairs that need fixing. Printer is working again so I am back to labeling soap


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 30, 2018)

Lol @cmzaha  I started to do my label printing but then got side tracked with videos lol

I am catching up on SMF then scrambling to get everything done for 2 markets on Sat & Sun


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 30, 2018)

Right now I'm wondering why the office has the AC on when it's only 30° outside?? What the heck, man! Usually offices blast the heat in the winter - so I'm usually always happy to be in the office in the winter, but dang, not this company - not this office!! It will be nice when we move to the campus because at least there, even if they blast the AC, I'll be able to bring my space heater...


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 30, 2018)

Waiting for FEDEX, that I know will not deliver.
Nice going Fedex, it is a Heart Monitor for my DD    Oh and it is Friday.

Gee I guess it is good that she is not dying and it is something she Has to have


----------



## earlene (Nov 30, 2018)

Feeling my depression again.  I thought I was feeling better, at least not so dark; yesterday and this morning I thought that.  

Then my brother sent us all an email about the trust distribution and it came right back over me.  I went upstairs to look for my copy of the original trust as set up by my Dad & step-mom before my Dad died.  I felt so overwhelmed when I walked into the office that opening the file cabinet and looking for it was too much for me.  Reading the trust when my Mom & Dad put it together so very long ago while they were still both young enough and healthy enough that it seemed to never be possible that we would even have to consider it was hard enough.  Then after my Mom died and it was real, at least my Dad was still alive and it wasn't so horribly bad to read it then.  Actually none of us cared then because Dad was still alive anyway.  Then when Dad remarried and both he and our new step-mom (what a weird thing it is to have a step-mom when you are already a grandmother, but that's how it was), reading that newer trust was hard, but not so hard because we all knew how happy they were together and had no problems with the trust as our Dad set it up (the two of them, actually.)  But now no-one is left but all us off-spring of two different combined families and the distribution could get murky.  

For one thing, when Dad was alive the trust agreement included all of my brothers.  Now that my Dad has been gone for a number of years and the trust agreement has either been re-written (I haven't received a new copy yet, so not sure about that) or has been interpreted differently, one of my brothers is being left out.  In my mind that is wrong, despite the fact that he was horrible to our step-mom.  He is generally not the nicest person in our family.  But he is my father's son and a legitimate heir, unless my Dad said it was okay to disinherit him.  I doubt my father ever said that and I remember specifically in the original document some stipulations of particular property that was to go to this black sheep brother.

So I seem to be the only remaining sibling looking out for my brother's concern, while none of the others seem to even question it.  I even told them if he is left out, he would have cause to contest the execution of the trust and how the assets are distributed.  In my opinion, this is really very serious and needs to be properly dealt with, but I am not one of the co-executors, so at this point all I am doing is providing caution based on my understanding and recollection of the original document while waiting for receipt of the new document.  And I suggested to my brother that it is incumbent upon him in this role to carefully review both documents to ensure that Dad's wishes are carried out as agreed upon in the first Trust that he was party to while still alive.  If they both stipulated that the surviving spouse could disinherit any of the surviving off-spring, then so be it, but that was not my father's way and doubt that was the case.  

The other issue that comes to mind is the disparity of the distribution being discussed.  I won't go into the specifics, but seeing the documents is the only way to ease my concern about this as well.  My brother has not responded to my concerns as yet, but I have only expressed my concerns a couple of times, once right before Thanksgiving and then again today in my most recent email.  I don't think he really cherishes this task, and I don't blame him.  But Dad chose him to handle it because Dad believed he was up to it, so that's what I am hoping as well.


----------



## jcandleattic (Nov 30, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Waiting for FEDEX, that I know will not deliver.
> Nice going Fedex, it is a Heart Monitor for my DD    Oh and it is Friday.
> 
> Gee I guess it is good that she is not dying and it is something she Has to have


Have you tracked it? Fed Ex is terrible in our area, but at this time of year, we have gotten deliveries as late as 10pm from them before.


----------



## TeresaGG (Nov 30, 2018)

On my way to the gym.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 30, 2018)

I tried to call the company that was sending it to get the tracking number.  And of course no one at 4:00 pm answered.  So no I did not get one.  If they sent it from where I had to call, I would have been better off going to pick it up !
Fedex sucks here too.  I waited 2 full days waiting for my Lye that I had to sign for.  Last order I just told them that I would pick it up


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2018)

Right now I am watching Clemson/Pitt football game for the ACC championship.  It is quite enjoyable as I turned the sound off.  100% dead air.  No annoying talking heads.


----------



## msunnerstood (Dec 1, 2018)

I am finally making soap and being unable to stand that long for the last couple weeks.


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 7, 2018)

Right now along with the rest of the office, I am freaking out. Well, not freaking out per say, but one of the lawyers on the legal team just got fired and although someone has got to know why the people in the know are keeping mum. So we are all just trying to figure out why. It's not like she was bad at her job (as far as I could tell anyway) but she was very assertive - aka - not very nice - to people and very demanding, but that is not a sole reason to get fired. 
So that makes the atmosphere in the office a bit tense. I never really liked her, but she did have a LOT of friends in the office that would go and do things over lunch and what-not, so yeah, bit of a shocker.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2018)

Weaving a shawl.  Yarn is Loops and Threads Barcelona Dulce Arctic.  Perhaps you are familiar?  It is quite soft and working up well using continuous strand on the bias technique.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2018)

I like it!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 7, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I like it!!


Thought you might.  It's lighter than the blue one but this technique uses more yarn so will be dense, not as heavy,  but warm.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 10, 2018)

Nicely done, Dennis! More pics, more pics!!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 10, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Nicely done, Dennis! More pics, more pics!!!


Thank you.   Pics at completion but the recipient gets first look.  Thinking of doing some in collegiate team colors for those tailgaters and true fans.  Razorbacks, Spartans, Gators, etc.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2018)

It's looking lovely, Dennis! 

Just got done tending to my garden, and now I'm taking a little breather before prepping all my ingredients for my yearly potica-making  marathon.


IrishLass


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 10, 2018)

about to put some cool clothes on my thumbs   Had 2 cortisone shots in my thumbs for Trigger Thumb


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sitting here with Henna on my hair  planning out the couple of errands I need to get done and be at the gym for 1:30


----------

